
A scientist captured an impossible photo of a single atom - cpncrunch
https://qz.com/1205279/photo-of-an-atom-a-scientist-captured-an-incredible-photograph/
======
tristanj
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16362085](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16362085)

~~~
cpncrunch
Same story, but this is the only one with a decent picture.

